# You just Gotta Love Serotta TI



## Fanaticbiking (Sep 14, 2005)

Just finished the final build. 2004 Serotta Fierte' Ti with Ultegra pedals, 9sped shifters, cassette, and derailures, Dura Ace 10 brakes, FSA SLK Mega-Exo crank, FSA K-force carbon stem and K-wing carbon bar, thompson seatpost, Chris King headset, Specialized BG saddle, Ksyrium SSC SL with Tufo Elite-C clincher/tublar tires.

This thing rides like a dream and is wicked lite. I do not have a scale so i don't knwo actual numbers.

Not too bad for a fat guy!

I have about 500 miles on it and I cannot believe how nice the bike is. Never thought adding parts well above my level would make that much difference! It does!


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

Can you repost the pic w/out so much unsharp filter or with less contrast?


----------



## badroadgoodbike (Oct 28, 2005)

*hey ........... you got pride*

SSC SL with Tufo Elite-C clincher/tublar tires.

This thing rides like a dream and is wicked lite. I do not have a scale so i don't knwo actual numbers.

Not too bad for a fat guy!

hi
i was just told by a pro guy who has a pro team of junior nationals high rank that at this recent cross race one guy with Tufos rolled a tire off rim on a corner and some folks went down.
this can happen, i guess, if they are not pumped up full enough, but be safe. i trust this guy's opinion, was going to get some for a build he's making for me, and he 'strongly' advised no 
Tufo and related this story and also said he asked a lot of racers there and no-one likes the tire. i really wanted them for the ease of flat fixings and you can roll on them to get to the car while flat for some distance. 
what have you heard?
by the way, great looking work space!


----------



## Fanaticbiking (Sep 14, 2005)

Never had any problems with the Tufos, had a sharp corner at about 45 miles an hour and they rolled perfect. I have them about 130 to 140 psi, and I am fat so I still dig them.

Here is another attempt at good pictures of my bike.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Phat BIKE!!!*

Hi Fanaticbiking!

You're currently not on my "favorite people" list. That bike is enough to turn people green in envy. By people I mean me... 

Seriously, nice nice rig! The campy group indeed is a great addition. Also, why are you stressing you're fat? The only thing close to that is your bike!  I'm also a big guy (6'1'' and 195lbs). But you're better. You're a big guy with a Serotta Ti! 

Ride safely!

Joe


----------



## purplecu22 (Sep 25, 2005)

*which size bike do you have?*

Could you please give the bike size you have. Also, do you know if the top tube measeurement given by serotta is the actual or virtual measurement. I cant figure out what the "real" top tube length are. they dont tell you if its virtual or top tube. thank you. great looking bike. I would love to get a fierte but cant figure out the top tube lengths.


----------

